# daap with Firefly



## Sparkee (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a Firefly server on my FreeBSD machine.
In case I disable pf everything works fine. As I enable it I can not connect/I can't see the server in iTunes, even if I put the following line into pf.conf


```
pass in quick on $ext_if inet proto { tcp, udp } from 192.168.1.0/24 to ($ext_if) port 1:65000
```

Any idea what can be wrong?


----------



## Sparkee (Oct 27, 2013)

Finally it works, I haven't done much but a reboot, the line in pf now looks like this:

```
pass in quick on $ext_if inet proto { tcp, udp } from 192.168.1.0/24 to ($ext_if) port  { 3689, 5353, 15905, 58910 }
```


----------

